

When using MIT Licensed Software, is attribution necessary? - caveman82

When using MIT licensed software (e.g. rails plugins) in a commerical venture, is attribution necessary?  And if so where is it placed?
======
wallflower
Yes. We usually copy and paste the collected license text(s) into an appendix
in our technical documentation. If there is no documentation, the README is a
good place too. For a website with no deliverables, I would place a link to
the collected licenses from the About page.

